# Lakes best for shore fishing bass?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I know most folks fish from a boat, but also know most people started off fishing from the shore. Which lakes in or near the Akron area are better places for the shore fisherman to try bass fishing out? 
I tried walking around a few places in the Portage lakes area last year looking for good cat fishing spots, and noticed very few, or limited areas for the shore fisherman due to brush, trees, etc that grow right up to the waters edge.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nimisila has a lot of shore access here in Akron.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, I will have to give it a try when the pre-spawn/spawn season starts here in what, about a month? Is it a decent bass lake? Not asking for specific locations or anything, just if it's decent to catch bass in.


----------

